

The Browser Shuffle - dlevine
http://blog.thirdyearmba.com/the-browser-shuffle

======
unwiredben
I've seen a "New Tab" button on Firefox since at least version 3.6, IIRC. It's
visible in the UI comparison at <http://limi.net/articles/firefox-4>.

